# Shrimp of the woods



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I found some shrimp of the woods I think I can't post pictures on here I haven't been able to figure it out couple of people on Facebook and Michigan hunters club over there said look like shrimp mushrooms is there any poisonous look-alikes


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

ajc1 said:


> I found some shrimp of the woods I think I can't post pictures on here I haven't been able to figure it out couple of people on Facebook and Michigan hunters club over there said look like shrimp mushrooms is there any poisonous look-alikes


Do you have the pictures loaded on your computer or cell phone?
When you create a post, at the bottom of the message area, you will see POST REPLY UPLOAD A FILE MORE OPTIONS...
Click on UPLOAD A FILE. That should take you to where your pictures are.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

ajc1 said:


> I found some shrimp of the woods I think I can't post pictures on here I haven't been able to figure it out couple of people on Facebook and Michigan hunters club over there said look like shrimp mushrooms is there any poisonous look-alikes


There aren't any look alikes.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Petronius said:


> There aren't any look alikes.


It's on my cell phone message me your phone number I'll send it to you maybe you can upload it I would appreciate it


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

ajc1 said:


> I found some shrimp of the woods I think I can't post pictures on here I haven't been able to figure it out couple of people on Facebook and Michigan hunters club over there said look like shrimp mushrooms is there any poisonous look-alikes


ajc1, thanks for sending the pics to me. These are the pictures that ajc1 was trying to post.


----------



## rugbym10sflyu (Jan 19, 2011)

look like shrimp to me and pretty fresh. They don't last long, cook em up


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Check for the little grubs in the middle of them they seem to get them after just a few days .


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Think I spotted some on the way to town this morning. Old maple, right at the base, bright white. Almost turned around, but......off the roadway in someone's yard. May drive by a little slower in the morning.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a good problem I got a heaping 2 gallon bucket of shrimp today more than I'm going to sit down and eat how do I preserve them


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Are these the same thing?
One of my Labs got poisoned earlier this year and had a rough touch and go 24 hours, so we watch like hawks the different shrooms that pop up out of nowhere.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Jimbos said:


> Are these the same thing?
> One of my Labs got poisoned earlier this year and had a rough touch and go 24 hours, so we watch like hawks the different shrooms that pop up out of nowhere.
> View attachment 436053


They're not what I got I don't know what they are but I can't tell from your picture that I don't think you're you got shrimp of the woods


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Not Aborted or non-aborted Entolomas. Here's a picture of both together.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

ajc1 said:


> I have a good problem I got a heaping 2 gallon bucket of shrimp today more than I'm going to sit down and eat how do I preserve them


I know it's too late for this season , I took a batch and wet them down a little, then shook them in a bag with Drake's. Then I froze them on a cookie sheet , then bagged them up. About 3 weeks late I tried a few in the deep fryer and they came out almost like fresh. So good in fact, I'll do them that way all the time.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Same way i do morels yummy .I do have a problem with them spikey looking worms in my area in my Shrimp of the woods seems most i pick have some .


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Jimbos said:


> Are these the same thing?
> One of my Labs got poisoned earlier this year and had a rough touch and go 24 hours, so we watch like hawks the different shrooms that pop up out of nowhere.
> View attachment 436053


Jimbo, the culprit was likely an Aminita sp. mushroom. I had the same thing happen with my youngest lab. our first fall. I saw him stop and tear off the cap. We always teach "drop it" as a verbal command very early on. He did and I called him in via the whistle and tried to clean out his mouth of all fragments. My wife is a Vet. Tech. so we were quite attentive and got him in and she did the hydrogen peroxid PO bolus, to get him to vomit up any fragments. He still got VERY sick.

Aminitas sp. have a large bulb like shape to their stalks where the enter the ground...many of them possess Class IV neuro-toxins that generally suppress breathing via their effects on neurons as well as induce liver failure at higher dose. For a lab. of 79lbs. three tblsp hydrogen peroxide with some salt to make it foam-up every ten minutes until the dog vomits. The other option is feeding them activated charcoal to absorb the neuro-toxin for animals that have had longer post-ingestion interval passage.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Mushroom Jack said:


> I know it's too late for this season , I took a batch and wet them down a little, then shook them in a bag with Drake's. Then I froze them on a cookie sheet , then bagged them up. About 3 weeks late I tried a few in the deep fryer and they came out almost like fresh. So good in fact, I'll do them that way all the time.
> View attachment 480147


I would have thought that freezing before cooking would make them mushy. I will try this method the first chance I get.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Petronius said:


> I would have thought that freezing before cooking would make them mushy. I will try this method the first chance I get.


Normally, simple freezing would lyse the cell membrane and allow the intracellular "juices' to flow out, making them mushy. My guess is that the frying step seals the exterior quickly and traps most of the juice inside, basically how a well fried item is cooked.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Cork Dust said:


> Normally, simple freezing would lyse the cell membrane and allow the intracellular "juices' to flow out, making them mushy. My guess is that the frying step seals the exterior quickly and traps most of the juice inside, basically how a well fried item is cooked.


I thought he fried them after freezing.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Petronius said:


> I thought he fried them after freezing.


 Yes. the theory of frying is that you seal the exterior prior cooking the interior...


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Cork Dust said:


> Jimbo, the culprit was likely an Aminita sp. mushroom. I had the same thing happen with my youngest lab. our first fall. I saw him stop and tear off the cap. We always teach "drop it" as a verbal command very early on. He did and I called him in via the whistle and tried to clean out his mouth of all fragments. My wife is a Vet. Tech. so we were quite attentive and got him in and she did the hydrogen peroxid PO bolus, to get him to vomit up any fragments. He still got VERY sick.
> 
> Aminitas sp. have a large bulb like shape to their stalks where the enter the ground...many of them possess Class IV neuro-toxins that generally suppress breathing via their effects on neurons as well as induce liver failure at higher dose. For a lab. of 79lbs. three tblsp hydrogen peroxide with some salt to make it foam-up every ten minutes until the dog vomits. The other option is feeding them activated charcoal to absorb the neuro-toxin for animals that have had longer post-ingestion interval passage.


How do you make a dog swallow that ??


----------

